# Layout and Questions



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully my picture shows up. 
So I built my table today. I do have legs, I just have not installed them yet. I don't want to put them on until I have it set in its permanent location. I test fitted the track to the table. So now I have to remove it, install my foam base, road bed, and wiring. I hope to be done this weekend with all of that.

What are you doing about the ties cut out to make room for rail joiners on flex track? 
Do you fit the removed ties back under the track or just leave it empty and when ballast is installed it covers it.

Thanks Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I made the link show up in the post for you.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Gunrunner.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bill,
Looking like a great starter layout!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Cut ties. What I have done is just cut the little things (technical term) that holds the ties to the rails, slip on the rail joiner, join the two tracks and set track in place. If you loose some rails in the process, you might consider taking a scrap piece of track and cut a few ties loose and use those to fill in the missing ties by gluing them in place after the track is laid.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

As Carl said, some guys use wood ties to fill in those spaces, as they are easier to sand down to a depth that will fit under the rail joiner. You dont want the ties you place under there pushing up on the joiner, they are really just for cosmetics sake. You can sand the plastic ones too.

Nice job by the way. I might have tried to space out the 2 switches at the front a touch to lengthen the straight in there, maybe with the rerailer track you have outside the switches. just my opinion.

Craig


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice, That's very close to my first N Scale layout (Thread right below this one right now).


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment NIMT.

Thanks Dblaze and Craig for the info. That's what I was thinking.

Craig.

I made the change you suggested and I like the flow much better.

Now to wait on some epoxy to dry on my tenders front truck. I accidentally broke it while changing wheels on it that had gone bad, who knew wheels could go bad. 2 of them were reading less then 200 ohms across.

I also put the legs on the table for the time being. It was getting way to hard having a 20 month old walk across the layout dragging his blanket everywhere. Plus I don't have to take all 6'4" of myself and sit on the ground and keep working.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Imdave.

One of my original layouts was just like yours, but in the long run I decided that I wanted to use up as many of my switches that I had lying around.

I was checking out your thread yesterday and your layout is coming along beautifully.


Bill


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks, I just hope I'm not rushing it, it's going along pretty quickly, and building the layout is half the fun.


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Nice! Looks like what I'm whipping up on a 2X4 panel while I frame out my traincave for my HO around-the-walls. 

Since my 4-year old grandson is a confirmed Thomas nut, I figure a portable N-scale roundy-round will further whet the boy's appetite (Bwaaaahahahahahahahaha! Yessssss! Come to the Foamer Side with Pap-pap!) and give me a chance to run my N-scale stuff (even if he can't touch the trains yet).


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks beachbum.

Finding cork was a very frustrating experience. The local train shop didnt have any and didnt know when any would be in. HD and Lowes were no help, Hobby Lobby didnt have squat. I was just about to break a cardinal rule of mine and walk into a walmart to look for some. Then I remembered that we have a Micheal's. They had 24 x 48 x 5/32 rolls of cork. I purchased 3 of them. Been working on laying cork since I arrived at the house at 6 tonight. 

tomorrow it is on to running wires for the different things I am going to do electrically.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

A Ha, Figured it out.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Good idea keeping the frustration relief within arms length, (right under the pictures on the wall)

Craig


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would have to say your better half must be the best in the Modeling world.:thumbsup:


Lets you build your layout in the kitchen and dining room.:thumbsup:
Maybe the expansion in the living room?

How do you do it? 
Please give us some pointers on accomplishing that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And I see you have qualified help with this project too!


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Well Big Ed, I have no idea. To be honest she is a saint. She puts up with and supports all of my hobbies and never complains. 

Plus it helps that I just re-tiled our bath surround in the guest bathroom, so I am working off all the points I just earned.

Craig, no kidding. He was trying to help by handing daddy parts, but as small ones are they have the attention span of a fly. After he knocked over the loco by dragging his blanket across it a few times I decided the legs were going on for now.

Gunrunner, When I am working on the train he starts running around like a madman screaming choo-choo. All I can do is watch my son and get a huge grin on my face.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I remember those days with my grandson. I have daughters, and they didn't give a hoot about trains, guns, or any of the other stuff I got involved in.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

I have all my remote switches wired in. I just need to run to the shack to purchase a couple more mom. contact push buttons. (I cant stand the push buttons that come with the atlas switches, way to clunky.)

I started my block wiring. I can run 2 locomotives right now. I am going to give myself the ability to shut down sections of the track to shut off different locomotives without having to physically remove them for the track or for moving cars around. Again I need to run to the shack to purchase some DPDT switches. 

The control panel design is still being worked through in my head. I have the basic idea, just fine tuning how I want it to look.

I also need to purchase 1 more turn out so I can complete my layout.










The 1 thing I do not like about the Atlas turnouts is the fact that there is no easy way to install a relay to the switch solenoid. I might be wrong but the only device that Atlas seems to sell for switch indicator lights is a separate relay. That wont work for true indication of switch movement. Please tell me if I am wrong. 

Opps, I was wrong, while proof reading I found an Atlas under table mounted solenoid switch with built in relays. That seems to be a PITA. Guess I will hit up swap meets to try and find some of those switches.

With all the control wiring that goes into a layout I could easily see a small PLC with discrete I/O, analog DC output card and a touch screen coming in handy. No more separate transformers for loco control and all your control could be interfaced with the screen.

More pictures to follow, my built in card reader didn't load its drivers this last time. I will restart later when I have more time.

Bill


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

I love the electric part. Must be the industrial control and automation electrician in me.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish I had a way to convert my existing layout to a track plan easily. Seeing your progress makes me feel whimsical about doing some layout work.

Of course when I see Charley Sheen with a glass in his hand on two and a half men, I get up and mix a drink, so its not hard to influence me.

I think I will go get another drink and sit back and keep watching your thread, I love the progression and organized approach.

Craig


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's actually easier than you think to enter an existing plan into AnyRail, try it.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Craig,

I really don't think I am that organized. I feel like I am flying by the seat of my pants here. 

I still need 3 remote switch machines, 1 left, 2 right, 1 atlas remote left turnout. I would like to say I am lazy, but the truth is I like it all as automatic as possible. 

I have ideas for the scenery but nothing concrete yet. I keep changing my mind, and every time I do the track layout needs to change.

I am probably going to run to a local scrap dealer and find an old electrical control panel for my electric and switches. I have an old 15 VDC have no idea how many amps power supply laying around I will probably incorporate into the design to get rid of the 2 separate transformers I have right now. I prefer A clean looking control panel with everything built into it.
which goes back to being a control and automation electrician. Even though I haven't done any of the work in over 2 years.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

MRC has had a 2 cab controller that will run 2 trains called the tech 2 or something like that.

Craig


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

I have my eyes out on eBay for 2 train controllers. I was just thinking that the dc power supply I have is sitting there collecting dust. It should have plenty of power for anything I could ever want to do.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Better way of setting up the blocks:


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks NIMT,

I do like that better. 

Why is it better to set my blocks up like that?

Electric I am good at. 

Train layouts not so much. Yet.


Bill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Simply put it will give you better control.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I would block the A track the same place that you NIMT shows for the be block. That way you can stop a train on either siding. I have each of my dead end tracks on a separate switch.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thank You NIMT. I appreciate the help.

Photo updates of electrical connections finished to this point.

Switch wiring










My temporary AC buss.










my mess of wires and push buttons for my turnouts










My temporary control box with the push buttons and a isolation switch installed.










Where I cut the track with my dremel to isolate a line.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Southern, 

I will add that to my list.

which is growing exponentially.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Moving the layout to its final location tomorrow. I also started on building and shaping some of my landscape. I cant wait till it is out of my kitchen. I am tired of looking at the layout all the time.

I also have blocks 1 thru 4 wired. I am probably going to put 2 more blocks in.

Here are some pictures.













































The Tunnel has a lot of work to do on it. 
Do they have a liquid nails that sets up faster for foam?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Carving white Styrofoam? I thought that was a no-no, but you seem to have defied common wisdom. Or is what I'm looking at not the common white stuff that disintegrates into little balls of fluff?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like some balls of fluff around.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

LOL, it's not white Styrofoam , its 3/4" blue extruded sheathing. The photos are overexposed.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

niehausiiw said:


> LOL, it's not white Styrofoam , its 3/4" blue extruded sheathing. The photos are overexposed.


Oh. You need a new camera like I do. In any case looks very good. Press on ...


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

opinions please?
I am putting a foam facade in the back of the layout to add depth. I have about 1' of 7' total done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A little paint and I think that'll look great.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

As soon as I finish the last 6' I will get right on painting it.

Its pretty time consuming. I am using my dremel to carve it and a sanding block to give it a weathered look. 

I was using a hack saw blade, knife, and small wood rasp but I was not happy with the results. I also tried putting a torch to a test piece that works but it wasn't taking the picture I am developing in my brain and making it a reality.




Bill


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Picture updates on mountains. I finally have them installed on the layout.























































My homemade tunnel portals.


















Filling in edges with fast setting drywall compound.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That looks really good


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Ranger


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

honest opinions please. These are my first scratch buildings ever.










Locomotive inspection house.



















Locomotive water tower.




























This is either going to be a general store or a saloon with a, whats a polite way to say this... A billiards room on top. 

Nothing is painted yet, still working that out in my head.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks good to me. They should look really good with paint


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

oh my, that looks bad.. j/k, that honestly looks better then alot of kits you can buy... What era are you modeling? From the way the buildings look it looks to be in the old days??? 

Those buildings do look good, you should be proud, you did a superb job:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think they look pretty good! I like the rustic look they have, it adds a lot of character and interest.
Take a bow, my friend!:worshippy:


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I feels nice to have some peers think your work looks nice.

joed, 
I am modeling late 19th early 20th century. 

Kind of. 

I haven't really looked at pictures or building kits, just memories from movies, TV shows, or pictures i have seen.




Bill


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

niehausiiw said:


> This is either going to be a general store or a saloon with a, whats a polite way to say this...





niehausiiw said:


> ...I am modeling late 19th early 20th century.
> 
> Kind of...


You want some inspiration I'd suggest Once upon a time in the west.

As for the saloon, Jill would be proud


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

I am going to have to rent that movie. I love a good spaghetti western.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

*Pictures of all the buildings so far*

Pictures of all the buildings I have scratch built so far. I still need to do a little detail work to some and then of course paint them.










The jail, gallows, and saloon









The Cafe/Hotel, General Store, Wainwright, and Blacksmith









Wainwright, Blacksmith, Livery and stockyard, Church/School.









A couple of ground level views.




































The Mayors house.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

niehausiiw said:


> honest opinions please. These are my first scratch buildings ever.
> 
> Nothing is painted yet, still working that out in my head.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

My favorite wood stain is used model paint thinner...:thumbsup:


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Great job. They all look fantastic.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Excellent job!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

William,

The building looks great ... nice / fun custom work.

Who's gonna hang from the gallows?!?

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Who's gonna hang from the gallows?!?


Do not ask for whom the bell tolls.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Everyone. Taking bows.
:laugh::laugh::laugh: 

It's amazing what a pile of 1/16" x 4" x 24" balsa wood, a good metal ruler, a hobby knife, a 5mm drafting pencil and glue will do. On the plus side I saved a ton of money by scratch building. 
Forgot to add my reading glasses to the list.

I used the Woodland Scenics Model Scaler app for the i-phone to perform the scale size calculations. That just made my life a little easier then always using the calculator to figure things out.

I really enjoyed building the structures. 

Got the Harbor Freight Airbrush out tonight and started painting the buildings. 

Pictures will follow when finished.



Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a load of excellent scratch-built buildings! :thumbsup:

You must be wearing your fingers down with all of that construction. :laugh: Give the crew a day off and a couple of beers.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

So my boss have given her blessing to expand the train. I have come up with 3 possible layouts. If I could have your opinions please. The size will be a 7 X 12 either U or L layout.
This one I like the least.








This is my favorite.








It will either be this one or the one above it.









I like the yard designs on The 2nd and third layout. The 2nd layout I really like because I will be able to run 1 long mainline plus a small short line, and be able to run the switch yard. It should have more then enough to keep me busy for a long time.

Bill


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

on the 3rd one you have there, I dont see how youll be able to get cars in and out of the last leg of your yard.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like the second one also. I do not see a reverse loop on any of them. One the second one you could add a wye coming off of the track near where the "cab 1' is and running over to the top of the cab 2 track.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

I noticed that Cape after I posted and I modified the layout so it would work.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like you are planing to have one cab permanently assigned to a track. It this is correct, take a look at the Atlas selector.








This is what I use. It works well, and make driving the trains more fun.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

It has been awhile since I posted any updates, but life got in the way of having fun with my trains. 
So now since, at present I have more time to work on the layout I decided it was time for a major rework.
I started working/reworking my benchwork yesterday. I have tried to use up as much room as I can in my office.
Even though its larger, it still isn't large enough for my taste.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

niehausiiw said:


> Even though its larger, it still isn't large enough for my taste.


:laugh: :laugh: I somehow suspect that an empty warehouse will not satisfy my space wants. Yours is looking good!

Dan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, but the outside loop on the left looks a bit unsupported!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Looks good, but the outside loop on the left looks a bit unsupported!


It looks like it might be screwed into the wall studs.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Yep, its attached to the wall studs with 3 1/2" decking screws.

Decking added.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> It looks like it might be screwed into the wall studs.


Look at the track plan, I was referring to the track out in space beyond the table.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Look at the track plan, I was referring to the track out in space beyond the table.


I didn't notice that. 
A minor detail. 

Maybe another curved trestle would look good there.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Since I don't have enough room to create proper elevation for the layout, I decided to drop the corner and put in a bridge with a gorge to give at least the appearance of depth to the layout.
I don't have any specific plans for a finished look yet. I am still working out those details in my head, besides I like to think I work better when I make it up as i go along.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

niehausiiw said:


> Since I don't have enough room to create proper elevation for the layout, I decided to drop the corner and put in a bridge with a gorge to give at least the appearance of depth to the layout.
> I don't have any specific plans for a finished look yet. I am still working out those details in my head, besides I like to think I work better when I make it up as i go along.



I believe John was talking about this section, the other we can see the trestle, I was saying maybe another trestle for this spot would be nice too?


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Hahahahaha. 

I can be dense at times.
I have benchwork there, It just doesn't show in the plan. I believe it is just one of the many limitations in the RTS software, or I have not figured out how to freehand the benchwork using the software yet. 
The reason I didn't put anything there is I have a folding closet door that needs to open or close so I just left it out of the plan and added the needed support as I built it.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

More Pictures.


Overview of the right side of the layout.


Overview of the left side of the layout.


I attempted to get the whole layout in but my lens is not wide enough.


The switch that goes to the yard.


The siding exit switch.


Another of where the rail yard is going to be.


This is where the timber rail line is going to be along with a lumber yard.


Another overview.


Looking down the track where the cliff is going to be, it was going to be a trestle at first, but I decided that with a 2 year old plus young nieces and nephews, that I was better off making it into a cliff.


Train coming into the cliff area.



Overview of the cliff.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow. That's looking good already, I bet it's going to be awesome when done!


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thank you spoil9,
The first one I built I rushed through it and I ended up with something I really wasn't happy with. With this one I am taking my time so I can make it something that I am truly happy with. Right now it is DC, but I am going to add a RailPro system for control, Tortoise turnout switch machines, and a ton of lighting effects.

Bill


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

I just went to my LHS and purchased a magnetic decoupler for my layout and I just had to try it out before I install it.
Who knew that 5 dollars could elicit that much excitement in a 43 year old man. I was jumping for joy imagining all the fun that can be had with a couple of these on the layout, until I strained my back and twisted my knee in a vain attempt to act like I was 23 again. 

It is the simple things in life that make me happy...

Bill


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

*Moonshiners Canyon*

Just a couple of pictures, been working slowly on the layout. A ton of work still needs to be done.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice progress, looks like it's coming along.


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks gunnrunner,
It is, albeit slowly. I only have the mainline and siding down. I still have to lay down rail for the yard and the logging area/lumber mill area. 


Bill


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

I finally have all my track down, with the exception of 4 bumpers. All of my power drops are made, I just need to hook them all up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

G....The little guy can barely see the table get him a stool already. 

Looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks big ed,

Liam has a chair to stand/sit on, but he is never there, he likes to watch the train at eye level as it runs through the front side of the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking layout, and I can see from here that the little guy's fingers are itching to get at the controls!


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks gunrunner,

He already knows how to turn it on and start the trains up. My little man has already figured out how to play with Daddys toys.
Plus I cant hop on the mower without him in my lap.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He's the right age to really get him interested, keep up the good work. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Installed a mountain outboard today, with a clear acrylic slide out viewing window for access. The plan is to eventually install lights inside the mountain to view the train as it traveling through.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the window to the mountain track, that's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Now that window to the tunnel is great. :appl:

It'll really be interesting watching 'her coming round the bend'...

Don


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thank you,

I needed a way to gain access to the tunnel once it is closed off, and I found the sheet of plexiglass at a mobile home we just took back from a resident.

Most of my layout is built from re-purposed lumber scavenged from flipping our mobile homes once an occupant moves out. 

It amazes me how people live the way they do, and what they leave behind. 
What gets to me the most are the toys that are left behind. I know when I was a child I loved my toys. It breaks my heart to see the toys left behind that some child loved.


Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bill

Good on you... reusing just about anything is a big $ saver. 

Speaking of which...perusing Craigslist the other day there was
a Gainesville post by someone with a huge HO layout he is selling.
There were a lot of cars and locos, some buildings and misc. 
Check both Toys and Games
and Collectibles. I forget which it was in...might be some values to be had.

Don

Don


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Don,

I am always checking Craigslist in Ocala, Gainesville, Jacksonville, and Orlando for possible deals. I wish I could go get it for the buildings alone, provided I could negotiate a good deal. But as it stands we are going on a cruise Thursday to the Bahamas, leaving out of your stomping grounds, so cash for trains is non existent right now. 

Bill


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Not much to update. With my wife out of town quite a bit for work, then all of our travel plans through mid October the train layout is taking a backseat for now. I did manage to build and install some fir trees today, my fingers are pretty sore from drilling pin holes in the tree bases then twisting all of the armatures. 
Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

No pain no train...

Lookin good...like that track through the woods.

I just finished trying to make something close to real out of a
collection of old under the Christmas tree trees. They start
out very symetrical so i smash 'em around a little before gluing
the fuzzy stuff on. Some fairly nice...some well...ok, sorta.

Don


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Don,

Trees are a [email protected], but they really make a layout come to life. I figure I will have close to 500 trees on the layout when I am finished with it.

Under the Christmas tree, Trees?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

niehausiiw said:


> Under the Christmas tree, Trees?


Yea...didn't know what to call 'em....the little very perfect trees often
with a red base you buy in the Christmas decorations section of a store.

I rough 'em up so they don't look so symetrical...sometimes pull off the base...
and spray with a glue...roll 'em in the fluffy green W/S stuff and highlight
with the burnt colors.

Don


----------



## niehausiiw (May 23, 2012)

Have not had anytime to really work on the layout, but I have kept busy with SCARM so I have a detailed layout plan to work with as I actually build the scenery.


----------

